# Making friends in college



## krhu (Jan 4, 2015)

So I used to be a heavy drinker, stayed out a parties, etc but my stomach can't handle that anymore. 0 drinks and 0 parties in my past 2 semesters. I'm even so fatigued and get diarrhea from too much movement, so I can't join the hiking club or paintball club like I wanted to. The book club meets during my classes. I thought college was supposed to be fun with tons of people around all the time, but I can't make any friends. It seems like everyone wants to party, and the few people that dont got fed up with my limitations (can't go out to eat, sometimes have to ditch them for a bathroom) that they weren't interested. I'm not super weird or anything, I had a large number of friends before the IBS got bad. any advice?


----------



## zeroblue (Aug 7, 2013)

Yeah I don't know how to help, maybe someone can help us

I don't even go to classes anymore :/


----------

